

I2C/TWI (Two Wire Interface) Tutorial – Part 1 [video] - datashovel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFrQWTVfX3k

======
datashovel
Just a heads up here. At the end of the 'free' tutorials they do offer a paid,
extended version that pulls the whole process together.

So even though it's commercial-ish, I think if you make it to the end you'll
be like me and see the obvious value in what they're doing, and even if you're
not interested in watching the final video you'll probably want to donate to
their project.

